# Is 6 1/2 too old to breed my maltese female?



## Squeakers217 (Jan 6, 2007)

I've looked all over the internet and can't find the age limit to stop breeding your dog. She is a female maltese 6 1/2 years of age excellent health and is purebred.


----------



## Squeakers217 (Jan 6, 2007)

please can some one help me


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, generally it is too old. Please have her spayed to reduce the possibility of breast cancer and Pyometria, both can kill your dog.


----------



## Leila12345666 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well i once had a Dalmatian she was 6 years old and got out of our house and came back pregnant. She has 5 healthy puppies and 2 dint make it. Umm we never knew she was pregnant untill she had the litter. She was always chubby so it was hard to tell. But i dont recommend her having a litter that old. The perfect age is from 2 to 5 i believe. Let your doggie be happy the rest of her life spay her please.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

There are some questions that you should answer before you can determine if she should be bred.

Why do you want to breed her in the first place?

Has you dog had a litter before? If not then yes she is defeinetly too old to have her first litter.

Has she had all of the nessisary heath test done(hips and elbows x-rayed, thyroid test done, tested for STDs- yes dogs can get STDs, ect.)? Being current on vaccines and examined by a vet is not enough.

Is she an exelent exapmle of her breed? what makes her an excelent exapmle of her breed?

And the fact that she is purebred does not mean that she is of breeding quality. There were 920,804 dogs registered with the AKC in 2005 alone, could you imagine how many dogs there would be in the world if everyone bred their dog because it's a purebred. You should only breed to improve the breed and it should not be taken lightly.


----------



## Squeakers217 (Jan 6, 2007)

she is an excellent example of her breed her bloodline has many champions. she is the right size, she has the proper gait, and bone structure. We've been wanting to breed her but have not had a male small enough to do so. We've found one who is smaller than her and has had no health problems he is also a very good example of the breed as well.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Squeakers217 said:


> she is an excellent example of her breed her bloodline has many champions. she is the right size, she has the proper gait, and bone structure.


How do you know she is and excellent exampe of her breed? How do you know she has the right size, gait, bone sturcture, etc.? Has she been judged by a licensed judge against competion? Her pedigre does not make her an excellent example of her breed and having champions in it means nothing if they aren't her parents of grandparents. Has she been shown? is she a champion herself?



Squeakers217 said:


> We've been wanting to breed her but have not had a male small enough to do so.


Breeding for size is NOT breeding for quality



Squeakers217 said:


> We've found one who is smaller than her and has had no health problems he is also a very good example of the breed as well.


How do you know he is an excellent example of his breed? Has he passed all his health testing? Health testing refers to more than just a vet exam, it means they've had hips and elbows x-rayed, and their hearts and eye's cleared by a sepcialist, and have been tested for any genetic disorders.

You still didn't answer some of my basic question which are just as important as the rest. Why do you want to breed her in the first place? Has you dog had a litter before?


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

In my opinion (after over 20 years working in the veterinary field), yes she is too old. Pregnancy takes a toll on a dogs body, and she isn't young anymore. Plus all the complications that are possible in a younger dog would be worse in an older dog.

Regardless of this though, I see no reason to bring more dogs into a world where there are already so many dogs dying in the pounds because there are not enough homes for them. Every dog you decide to bring into this world takes a home away from one that is already here and will cause its death.

You have already increased your dogs chances of getting breast cancer by not spaying her yet, but you can eliminate the chances of pyometra (a life threatening uterine infection) and reduce the odds of breast cancer somewhat by spaying her now. That would be the responsible thing to do all around.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

She is to old. She is now asenior dog. And much to old espeacially for a first litter. That would be like a 60 year old lady having her firs child. MANY health problems can and more then likley will come up with her. Do you have about 5000 dollers to spare to raise a litter of puppies for 2 or 3 months (maybe longer depending on if you adopt them out quick enough) emergency Cesections can run 1000's of dollers. Just becuase sh eis a good example of the breed dosnt mean she should be bred. There is pleanty of homless pets out there why bring 3 or 4 more in to the world. And why risk your pets health for a litter of puppies. Please take her in and get spayed so she reduces her chances of cancer and having a pregnency which risk her life.


----------

